# One item not to be without



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

One tool that I discovered by accident, that I now think should be in every prepper's kit is a pump. I am not talking some expensive nuclear powered thing that is capable of retrieving water from a 2000 foot well. I am talking the cheap $20 deal that is sold at your local hardware store and is designed to be used on a cordless drill. They are usually a cheap plastic thing that comes with 15-20 feet of cheap clear plastic hose.

I bought one a few years back because got I sick and tired of bailing out the sump in our house when we had a bad storm that knocked the power out so that the sump quit working. (Yeah, I know I should put in a battery/generator backup for the sump but I am saving that for our next house that I intend to be carried from in a box.) But the point is, these cheap little things work GREAT for pumping water a short distance. They just expose a 1/4 inch stem that can be chucked up in a drill or easily converted into a hand-crank system in 15 minutes if necessary.

I can literally think of a million uses for them if SHTF: pumping water from a lake or river into a container, pumping gas from a car or the bottom of a gas station tank (there will always be 2-3 inches of gas their pumps cannot reach), pumping deep fryer grease into a container for conversion into diesel, etc. These are great little devices and they are dirt cheap. Do not overlook it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you. I was going through my supplies recently, I need to take a better inventory and rethink basics.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

h-m-m, Harbor Freight? nope.

where did you get yours?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> h-m-m, Harbor Freight? nope.
> 
> where did you get yours?


My local Ace Hardware. Like I say, it is just a cheap thing that I would not bet my life on. But for the price of them, keep a couple backups.


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Great idea. Would come in handy.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My Dad had a crank siphon during the Arab Oil Embargo. He was getting to work one way or the other. I do not believe he ever used it.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Did inor have to dust off his little pump because of a storm


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Did inor have to dust off his little pump because of a storm


Naw, we have them frequently enough that no dust can collect.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a couple of syphon pumps in my kit.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Pretty good idea, I have one, if we are talking of the same thing, it's designed with a garden hose hook up on both ends of the pump.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

2 lengths of tubing with a big lump in the middle which you squeeze by hand.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Hand powered fluid transfer pumps are also under $20. I have several of them, and a few of the drill pumps Inor was talking about.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Excellent. Thanks.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

For those of you who can't find one.

Flotec FPDMP21SA-P2 Self Priming Drill Pump - Jobber Drill Bits - Amazon.com


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I bought a hand aspirator bulb type pump. They suck. I want the drill kind now.


----------

